# Chi health concerns



## bails007 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi

Honey is 3 years old and since she was a pup she always had chocking episodes when she was either excited or the wind caught her breath. She had some surgery done in 2009 and whilst was under they checked her respitary area and was all ok. Anyway she has still dine this, she snores load in her sleep. The vets said it could be reverse sneezing however now she's making some terrible noises whilst asleep, she's chocking all the time at just normal situations. She will be sitting next to me one min and chocking / honking the next. I usually rub her throat, and pinch her nostrils and she calms down. But also she's now sneezing alot, licking all the time, swallowing and re-swallowing constantly. It's starting to really worry me now

Has anyone else experienced this?

I just hope it isn't serious or life threatening 

Sarah


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

My last dog, did the honking noise and my vet told me it was due to a small wind pipe, and not to worry. However she didnt do it in her sleep. I would go back to your vet and talk to them again, or find a different vet.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like your chi might have a sore throat or strep throat. You could try warming her food up. I'd take her to vet and get them to check her throat to see if throat is irritated. She sounds like she has a cold. When you take a warm shower, take her in the bathroom with you; let her breath in the steam.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 9, 2011)

Chihuahuas are prone to a condition known as reverse sneezing. Reverse sneezing is characterized by congestion, coughing, sneezing, and wheezing and is caused by an irritation of the soft pallet of the throat. Reverse sneezing is not harmful to dogs, and often goes away on its own.


----------

